# Importing motorcycle from Europe



## flaender (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello all,
does anyone have experience in importing a motorcycle from Europe into Hong Kong? Is it worth while or a you better off buying a new one?
I.e. lots of paperwork and red tape.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

sell it and enjoy shopping for a new one in Hong Kong. JW


----------



## flaender (Nov 17, 2010)

JW, do you have experience cutting through the red tape in this regard?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

When i moved to Asia i tried to avoid dealing with red tape so that is how i delt with it. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

flaender said:


> Hello all,
> does anyone have experience in importing a motorcycle from Europe into Hong Kong? Is it worth while or a you better off buying a new one?
> I.e. lots of paperwork and red tape.
> Thanks in advance.


unless it's a "vintage bike" or you have a "love affiar" with it sell it and buy in HK


Sorry hard facts are you will be cheaper to buy in HK than import (transport costs)and value for money..smaller sales tax
ergo more for what comes out of YOUR wallet


----------

